# Car won't start



## 11bravogoat (Sep 21, 2013)

I have a 2005 M6 gto. The car cranked over twice and stopped. I replaced the starter and battery and still nothing. Any thoughts? I want this beast back on the road.


----------



## bvqsmgto (Jul 15, 2011)

*Check this tread>>*

http://ls1tech.com/forums/pontiac-gto-2004-2006/1264679-need-little-help-06-gto-wont-start.html


----------



## 11bravogoat (Sep 21, 2013)

I read that thread once before. My terminals are clean the wires are good and the starter is new. I think I may have to get a new ignition switch or maybe a key


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

11bravogoat said:


> I have a 2005 M6 gto. The car cranked over twice and stopped. I replaced the starter and battery and still nothing. Any thoughts? I want this beast back on the road.


check your ground connections/ check your fuse block. Won't start with the main fuse blown


----------



## barryjoe (Jan 9, 2014)

Try checking all fuses in the engine as one may have popped…


----------

